

Tech Interns Create Smart Bike Helmet - digital55
http://www.intelfreepress.com/news/smart-bike-helmet-smartphone-app/8533

======
darkstar999
This could be used for American Football as well, to determine if a hit was
forceful enough to cause a concussion.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/bike-
helme...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/bike-helmet-meets-
black-box/), which points to this.

